# VOIP blocked???



## Cekicah (Mar 24, 2009)

I read somewhere that he UAE government blocks all VOIP access and related web sites IS that true? This would mean that cheap call true Skype are not possible in Dubai? Would be nice to know, as I am moving there soon


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i heard the same thing but my internet provider is DU and skype works with DU but even if it didn't work there are ways around, you can set up a VPN and still be able to use it.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Skype is blocked via Etisalat but Skype to Skype works thru Du. The only problems that you will find are Skypeout calls (pc to landline). Du has blocked those.

There are workarounds for it though, but these shouldn't be discussed on the open forum as the authorities seem to take a dim view


----------

